# p0172 system too rich bank 1, Could this apply to the intake?



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

So I took off the throttlebody and cleaned it really welland put a new gasket on it. No code or that anymore but after I am gEtting p0172 system too rich bank 1. I have been told that a leak in the intake can cause. Which I think it might be because I had to remove the air box. So I'll inspect that. What else could cause it?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: p0172 system too rich bank 1, Could this apply to the intake? (dbackbmx3)*

Rich is either too much fuel, not enough spark or not enough air. Did you disconnect the vacuum line for the FPR (fuel pressure regulator)? Are the hose clamps tight? Is the EVAP vacuum line connected? Is the MAF connector on? Is the TB connector installed? How about intake air temperature sensor?
You sure it isn't P0171?


_Modified by 97VWJett at 11:40 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: p0172 system too rich bank 1, Could this apply to the intake? (97VWJett)*

I don't think I did. I'll give it a good over view today. Car seems to run fine. Where is the fpr located on this vehicle? I'm pretty sure it was 172.


----------



## bbojanr05 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: p0172 system too rich bank 1, Could this apply to the intake? (dbackbmx3)*

Sooo I have the same code pop up on my girl's car and the past month has been ridiculous for her car. First the temp gauge was going nuts and the car overheated so due to that issue we changed:
waterpump,thermostat, replaced a head since the compression made a hole in it, flushed out the coolant and changed the coolant sensor. NOWWW after weeks of having some idiot work on it we got it back 2 days ago and the CE light came on reading this code. The guy is not sure but wants to change the MAF and wants like close to $300 for it but I just dont trust the guy anymore because it's one thing after another. 
The car is running fine and even has a better pull than before, do you think it could be the gas filled up that had the light go on or do you think the MAF is the issue in fact? she also had a couple coils changed like a year ago sooo any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: p0172 system too rich bank 1, Could this apply to the intake? (bbojanr05)*

It's possible. Get some Lucas injector cleaner. ( 6 bucks at walmart) fill up with 91 and dump it into the tank. Clear the code and drive it around. Unfortunately this did not solve my issue but I have noticed more mpg. I have also heard in some cases that the mass air sensor can get dirty from k&n oil on those type filters which I currently have. Clean the mass air with crc mass air cleaner. By the way those mass air flow sensors run about $70 bucks and are very simple to install yourself so save the $230 bucks and do the 10min job yourself. Let me know if you need help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

